# Which 3G mobile offer



## milatou (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello
Please who can advise me the best solution in PREPAID?

I need 1GB of 3G per month.

I will almost not call nor SMS. Still, if calls and SMS prices can be not too expensive, appreciated.

Thank you!


----------

